# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Cần một đơn vị làm máy plasma-oxy gas

## QUANG KG

Tình hình là em đang cần làm 1 máy plasma-oxy gas với các thứ có sẵn:
Ray Y 35 dài 2,2m
Ray X 25 dài 1,9 m
Vitme Z 20 dài 60
Ray Z 20 dài 60
Thanh răng- bánh Răng đầy đủ cho X Y
Tủ điện + 4 step 5 pha đang hoạt động
THC của robot 3T mua về chưa lắp,...các thứ dây nhợ linh tinh nửa,
Có 3 hộp số 1:15(mua về chưa lắp) 
Mong Bác nào có điều kiện giúp hoàn thành máy!
Vui lòng liên hệ Quang(37t) 0917393220-0918393220

----------


## Diyodira

mình đưa ra giá chuẩn luôn cho bác tham khảo, khỏi lăn tăn, còn nếu bác chỉ diy cởi ngựa xem hoa không quan trọng tiến độ và kiếm xèng thì bỏ qua nhé.
nếu bác lo phần vật tư và thi công, một đối tác đấu phần điện từ A - Z, làm phát ăn liền nhanh gọn lẹ (cái này quan trọng nhất), bác phải đóng thêm học phí 30tr.

tks

----------

huyquynhbk, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

> mình đưa ra giá chuẩn luôn cho bác tham khảo, khỏi lăn tăn, còn nếu bác chỉ diy cởi ngựa xem hoa không quan trọng tiến độ và kiếm xèng thì bỏ qua nhé.
> nếu bác lo phần vật tư và thi công, một đối tác đấu phần điện từ A - Z, làm phát ăn liền nhanh gọn lẹ (cái này quan trọng nhất), bác phải đóng thêm học phí 30tr.
> 
> tks


Khung máy cho gỗ, hổ trợ lắp cơ em tính 35tr (chỉ khung máy & lắp ráp) đó a  :Smile:  Nếu là plasma thì bù qua bù lại độ cứng vững thì chắc cũng tầm đấy.
Điện nếu lắp thì 25tr không tính vật tư, bản quyền phần mềm v.v... Tất cả phát sinh vật tư cho đầy đủ (chống nhiễu, ổn định) bác chủ chịu. Tất nhiên thì vận tư có sẵn nên cũng không có bảo hành. Chỉ chịu trách nhiệm tính năng hoạt động dựa trên thiết bị có. Sau khi lắp nếu không hài lòng với hiệu năng thì.. không hổ trợ nâng cấp. Muốn nâng cấp thì dịch vụ cộng thêm.

Hướng dẫn sử dụng nhanh Mach3 (hoặc controller F2300 china) & sheetCAM. Nếu có nhu cầu mua bản quyền thì em cũng có thể mua luôn. Chi phí thì giá như trên site + min 3%.

Vị chi tối thiểu đã phải chi 60tr +++ để có con máy phi tiêu chuẩn. Trong khi có một số đơn vị cung ứng full máy với giá dưới 100tr. Chất lượng máy và độ ổn định thế nào thì em xin miễn bàn. Nhưng đó cũng là một thông tin giúp bác chủ có thể cân nhắc.

Ảnh tham khảo khung máy


Nhưng bác chủ dùng vật tư hơi đặc biệt như
- ray 25-35 kích thước lớn hơn nhiều so với 15-20, nên có thể kết cấu phải khác đi có thể phát sinh.
- motor 5 phase + hộp số 1:15 thì e tốc độ vận hành thấp không hiệu quả với plasma.

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## thuyên1982

hehe hai bác phá giá thị trường rồi. giá vậy ngon cho bác chủ nhé múc thôi.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

ăn ở chỗ lắp phát ăn liền, loại trừ trường hợp đỗ thừa qua lại, nếu người kinh nghiệp thì liếc qua cái nào được hay không, đề nghị bổ sung, thay đổi v.v..

còn nếu amatơ vào mò mẫm được ăn cả ngã về không thì 10chai cũng có, mà sợ gặp 3 phát vậy không thành thì bác chủ lại thiêt hại không thể kể hết.

tks

----------

huyquynhbk, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Em làm con máy plasma xong, đấu điện xong mày mò thay đổi phần điện mất tiếp nửa năm nữa nó mới chạy được, đấy là có lão Diodyra chỉ cho làm phần khung, coi như làm phát ăn ngay dàn cơ, lão CKD nghịch cho 1 ngày chế độ chạy, lão Tcm tư vấn đủ các kiểu, thay đủ các thứ trên đời vào chứ nếu cứ để em tự mày mò thì ... chưa biết đến năm nào nữa  :Smile:

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Khung máy cho gỗ, hổ trợ lắp cơ em tính 35tr (chỉ khung máy & lắp ráp) đó a  Nếu là plasma thì bù qua bù lại độ cứng vững thì chắc cũng tầm đấy.
> Điện nếu lắp thì 25tr không tính vật tư, bản quyền phần mềm v.v... Tất cả phát sinh vật tư cho đầy đủ (chống nhiễu, ổn định) bác chủ chịu. Tất nhiên thì vận tư có sẵn nên cũng không có bảo hành. Chỉ chịu trách nhiệm tính năng hoạt động dựa trên thiết bị có. Sau khi lắp nếu không hài lòng với hiệu năng thì.. không hổ trợ nâng cấp. Muốn nâng cấp thì dịch vụ cộng thêm.
> 
> Hướng dẫn sử dụng nhanh Mach3 (hoặc controller F2300 china) & sheetCAM. Nếu có nhu cầu mua bản quyền thì em cũng có thể mua luôn. Chi phí thì giá như trên site + min 3%.
> 
> Vị chi tối thiểu đã phải chi 60tr +++ để có con máy phi tiêu chuẩn. Trong khi có một số đơn vị cung ứng full máy với giá dưới 100tr. Chất lượng máy và độ ổn định thế nào thì em xin miễn bàn. Nhưng đó cũng là một thông tin giúp bác chủ có thể cân nhắc.
> 
> Ảnh tham khảo khung máy
> 
> ...


Bác CKD báo giá em phần mềm SheetCam bản quyền nhé !

----------


## CKD

Bản quyền thì tham khảo ở đây bác nhé.
http://www.sheetcam.com/Register/purchase

Trong đó tối thiểu là SheetCAM TNG, đủ để cắt tấm phẳng vô xì tư, mấy cái plugin thì.. thích cái nào thì xào thêm cái ấy.

Vị chi là 110uk + tax = 132uk ~ 146USD. Nếu mua thì + 3% phí đổi ngoại tệ (check lại với ngân hàng). Quy đổi tiền việt khoảng 3.5tr. Theo mình thì rẻ cho một soft có bản quyền.

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Bản quyền thì tham khảo ở đây bác nhé.
> http://www.sheetcam.com/Register/purchase
> 
> Trong đó tối thiểu là SheetCAM TNG, đủ để cắt tấm phẳng vô xì tư, mấy cái plugin thì.. thích cái nào thì xào thêm cái ấy.
> 
> Vị chi là 110uk + tax = 132uk ~ 146USD. Nếu mua thì + 3% phí đổi ngoại tệ (check lại với ngân hàng). Quy đổi tiền việt khoảng 3.5tr. Theo mình thì rẻ cho một soft có bản quyền.


OK bác. Có gì em sẽ liên hệ với bác sau !

----------


## QUANG KG

Cám ơn các thông tin các Bác đã cung cấp,tổng hợp lại em thấy cái này cũng lở dở thôi đành rãnh rỗi rã ra rồi tính tiếp,..thank các bác đã cho ý kiến

----------

